# Looking For Places To Camp In The Southeast



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

hi everyone, we are new to the tt world and have already been welcomed by the wonderful people on this site. We do have a question. We were thinking about heading to the gulf coast and maybe florida during April. The first question is, has anyone camped in louisana, missippisi or northeast florida recently? The dw is concerned that the campgrounds may not have recovered since katrina. The second is the dw is interested in disney world. We checked Fort Wilderness and they are already booked any suggestions in that area. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

mike said:


> hi everyone, we are new to the tt world and have already been welcomed by the wonderful people on this site. We do have a question. We were thinking about heading to the gulf coast and maybe florida during April. The first question is, has anyone camped in louisana, missippisi or northeast florida recently? The dw is concerned that the campgrounds may not have recovered since katrina. The second is the dw is interested in disney world. We checked Fort Wilderness and they are already booked any suggestions in that area. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


I have in florida. Things here are fine.
Here are some places to look at.
St Augustine
Silver Springs
Also check out top sail.
Good Luck with your trip.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks lee, i always look forward to reading your posts, you seem to be a wealth of info, i really appreciate it


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

As far as Louisiana is concerned, that may be a case by case basis. If you find one you like, you'll want to call ahead before you make reservations.

For the most part, the northern part of the state is pretty normal. We were flooded with people bringing their own RVs up here to escape. EVERY campground was full of wealthy people who didn't have a dime to their names other than what they could carry with them. A lot of people don't think about this (at least I didn't), but when the storms hit, they submerged quite a few banks. People who had money in those banks had a pretty hard time getting money from ATMs for a bank whose computers were under 12 feet or more of flood water. So even wealthy people were reduced to taking handouts from local churches and relief organizations. Pretty funny how a storm puts things into perspective in the computer age, huh?

But I digress... Campgrounds in the middle to northern part of the state are in good shape. Hardly any business during the week, but jam packed during the weekend.


----------



## firefighter320ms (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey if you want to be close to the ocean try Camping on the Gulf...one of my favorites. If you want to stay on the oceanside you better call and make reservations ahead. Here is a link check it out...

http://www.campgulf.com/


----------



## gator_back (Feb 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear you can't get into Fort Wilderness. The kids love that place. We live an hour east of Orlando and one of our favorite local spots is Jetty Park Campground and Beach. It is right at Port Canaveral on the south jetty. That would be quite the drive though for a day at disney. We are headed to JP for a week during spring break.


----------



## dbauers (Jul 5, 2006)

Topsail just outside of Destin is awesome. You have to make reservation well ahead of time though but it is weel worth it. Whenever you can get into Fort Wilderness, it is the best!


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

thanks for the replies, but does anyone know how the campgrounds in missippi are?


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Mike,

We just came back from LeFluers State Park in Jackson over the Presidents Day weekend.
It was really cold, but the Agricultural Museum and other local attractions were great!
The site was not really clean, but the bathrooms were. Go figure!
Really close to interstate 55 in Jackson, flat, big sites on the water, Electric and water, no sewer as with most State Parks.
I really like Roosevelt SP better. Rolling hills, big sites, E of Jackson on I 20.
I rate the Mississppi SP's below Florida, Georgia and Texas, but OK.

Dave


----------

